# The leading cause of death in Maltese...and it's NOT what you think it is.



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just read an article in this month’s WDJ that was really eye opening. It talked about a 20 year retrospective study from the University of Georgia that examined causes of death in dogs between 1984 and 2004. “Researchers looked at records of 74,566 dogs from Veterinary Medical Database, which includes data from 27 veterinary teaching hospitals. These results may be biased toward more severe, complicated, or unusual causes than general dog population.” This study grouped deaths by organ system and by disease category and analyzed results based on age, breed & average breed size. I was relieved to find out that cancer occurred far less frequently in small breeds with the exception of Boston Terriers & Cairn Terriers. Cancer seemed to have a higher number of deaths in large breed dogs. Cancer is the leading cause of death in all but 11 breeds. Almost a third of all adult dogs were found to have cancer in this study. But I was really surprised at what it showed with the Maltese. We know that liver issues (shunt, MVD) are the leading genetic health issues in Maltese as well as Luxating Patellas. But what really surprised me is that in the “Organ System” category, Maltese were the second breed with the highest rate of death due to Cardiovascular or Heart Disease. Newfoundland’s were #1 at 23.8% and Maltese at 21.1%. Also in the “Organ System” category, Maltese were listed, as we would have suspected, under Hepatic or Liver. Maltese was the 3rd breed listed. First was Scottish Terrier (7.8%) English Cocker Spaniel (7.7%) and Maltese (7.5%). I’m not listing all the other breeds. Under the “Disease” category, Maltese was listed 5th at 9.7% under Congenital Disease (Meaning it may be genetic or caused by something that happened in the womb or during birth. Examples include liver shunts & heart defects.). Maltese were listed 7th (the last in the seven breeds with the highest rate of death) at 4.1% under Degenerative (Meaning diseases such as degenerative disc disease, hip dysplasia & other forms of joint disease. There are also degenerative diseases of the eyes, heart, and other organs.).

The reason I’m bringing this up is we have been so fortunate here on this forum to have some really great breeders share their knowledge about what good, reputable breeders are doing to produce genetically healthy dogs and wipe out the genetic issues we know to be a problem in our beloved Malts like Liver Shunt and MVD. We have been diligent at trying to educate newbies to this forum about what is a reputable breeder and how to find one and why. We want a healthy puppy that will live a very full and long life. But what are we doing to keep them healthy? According to this study, Cardiovascular or Heart Disease is THREE TIMES higher as the leading cause of death. Maltese by mere size don’t require much in the way of physical exercise to keep them healthy, but we are responsible to make sure they do get some exercise in their daily activity. Especially if we see that they are not as naturally playful as they used to be. WE may need to be the ones to initiate that play when weather doesn’t permit a walk. But even higher on the list of what WE need to do to ensure our Malts stay healthy is by not over feeding them or giving too many treats. I’m horrified at the number of overweight dogs that come into the store. And people keep telling me mine are underweight. When I mention to someone that perhaps their pooch may need to shed a bit of weight, they get defensive and say their vet says they are ‘perfect’. I asked the 2 vets I’m currently seeing about this. First of all I stressed to them, TELL ME IF MY DOGS ARE UNDERWEIGHT! For heaven’s sake I was getting concerned. Both vets told me the same thing. Callie is perfect. Zoe is fine but they would be ok if she did take off a couple of ounces. Jett is fine but they would both be ok if he put on a couple of ounces. We are working on both Zoe & Jett. So I asked them about why vets are telling people that their clearly overweight dogs are ‘perfect’. Both responded that some vets are afraid to make clients angry or hurt their feelings and they won’t come back. So if they aren’t specifically asked, they really don’t bring it up. The other thing both mentioned was what was said may not be what was heard. Vets may not want to make a pet owner feel badly by being so blunt as to say, ‘You’re killing your dog by overfeeding’. They may say something like, everything looks perfect but I don’t want to see him get any heavier. Now if a vet told me that, I’d be asking, do they need to lose weight? But I guess the average person just hears the first part of the sentence of ‘everything looks perfect’. My one vet, Dr. Amanda, who has a Maltese went one step further saying that not all vets know how each breed should be. Some breeds need a bit more meat on their bones. Maltese do not. You SHOULD be able to feel their ribs. So next vet visit, specifically ask your vet, is my Maltese overweight or underweight and show me how I can tell myself at home between vet visits. Some things are out of our control when it comes to health issues. But some things ARE in our control…such as helping to keep a heart healthy. We put so much energy into finding the perfect breeder, the perfect puppy, ask for genetic health testing, etc…yet the leading cause of death in our beloved Maltese is Cardiovascular. 

Sorry for such a long post. I was just so shocked by this that I felt I had to give the topic the attention it deserves


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks very informative. I've actually cut mine back on their food since they were getting what most would consider a healthy weight. Bitsy and Rylee are kinda boney,but Sasha and Emily weren't so I cut them back a little bit and they're actually becoming more active and a little thinner. I cut Amber back too since she was getting a little chunky. They all seem more active now.
If my vet told me mine were getting too fat,I wouldn't be upset,I'd be glad he told me.

I hope some day it will read,"the leading cause of death is old age and some serious spoiling!"


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

after having a furbaby who did have a heart disease...I am trying to be very diligent with Mariah Lyn's weight...I do think that diet had a lot to do with Skylar Sue's problems...let's face it...she was a chunky butt...just like her Mom....


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting....... I feel Lola has a tendency to gain easily. I watch her food very carefully but she doesn't seem to have that slight build you speak of  I said to two of my vets in the practice I thought she was a little heavy but they both thought she was fine.... I still think she could be a little thinner for health, especially as she has luxating patella issues. I can feel her ribs but only with slight pressure.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good information Crystal! :thumbsup: Thanks for reposting this in an easily readable article. I know we all want to give diligence to maintaining health where we can make a difference. Diet is one of those areas.
Have I mentioned how much I love this forum! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great information, Crystal. Bonnie had weighed about 8 pounds for the longest time. Then she went up to 10. Her vet said she was "ok" but that she shouldn't gain any more weight. I started her on a diet and she went down to 7.3 and her new vet said that was perfect and I could start feeding her a little more because she definitely didn't want to see her lose more. She's maintained this weight for almost a year.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Like you, I was really surprised when I read the WDJ article. I guess I expected to see liver problems, probably because Tanner has MVD, I don't know, but certainly not cardiovascular! I've had to really watch what I feed Frankie. He came to me weighing 4.5#s. Let's just say he weighs more than that now. And he's one of my least active babies, so it's been tough to cut back on his food, but the alternatives are even tougher. Thanks for posting this info, Crystal.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Great information, Crystal. Bonnie had weighed about 8 pounds for the longest time. Then she went up to 10. Her vet said she was "ok" but that she shouldn't gain any more weight. I started her on a diet and she went down to 7.3 and her new vet said that was perfect and I could start feeding her a little more because she definitely didn't want to see her lose more. She's maintained this weight for almost a year.


A perfect example of a vet not being to the point. Think about it, 3 lbs is a HUGE weight difference in a little dog. When Bonnie was 10 lbs., wasn't she really overweight? And your vet said she was 'ok but didn't want her to gain any more weight'. When really he should have said, we need to get her to loose maybe 2 lbs. Not very many people 'get it', when a vet puts it this way.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> A perfect example of a vet not being to the point. Think about it, 3 lbs is a HUGE weight difference in a little dog. When Bonnie was 10 lbs., wasn't she really overweight? And your vet said she was 'ok but didn't want her to gain any more weight'. When really he should have said, we need to get her to loose maybe 2 lbs. Not very many people 'get it', when a vet puts it this way.


I agree, that was an extra 30% body weight! She was a chunk, that's for sure. I can see the difference in her activity level, pretty good for a 10 year old! My previous vet was, I think, as you stated, trying not to insult me or question my care. IMO he did us both a disservice.:angry:


----------



## Bubbles' Dad (Feb 12, 2011)

Great article! Bubbles will be going to the gym today with me -)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, Crystal. Very interesting article and you could have knocked me over with a feather to find that out about heart disease. Another thing to worry about. :huh: As I said a few weeks ago my vet thought Tyler should put on some weight. He was 4 lb 13oz but had at one point been 5lbs 4 oz. She said he should put on a half pound (okay I thought that's fine) to a pound.:w00t: I thought a pound would be too much from where he is. He had been eating like a champ with plenty of energy and I think pretty solid, so really not worried. She was saying that it was bad to feel his ribs. :blink: I think he'd be fine at the 5.4. As slight side not and don't mean to get off the track but since he took his Interceptor pill the other day he hasn't been eating much. This happens with him every so often. After what the vet said I was really worried. Is this at all common after Interceptor?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Crystal that was very interesting and informative. Rocky tends to be on the thinner side. I not only feel his ribs, but all of his spine too. Is that ok? He is 5lbs or so. I feed him Wellness and chicken, but don't overdo on the treats which are Wellness treats. He is a very active dog, playful, but likes to lounge too. I had a Mini Schnauzer for 16 years and she was so healthy and only 12 lbs. If she got a lb. heavier my Vet would say something. I eventually put her on Senior food and she did really well on it. I never gave her table food as they used to say. I try my best knowing Rocky was probably from a puppy mill. My Schnauzer was from a back yard breeder. We were very fortunate with her, no health issues..hoping we have the same luck with Rocky. Now I know I would only buy from a reputable breeder. Live and learn.:thumbsup:



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just read an article in this month’s WDJ that was really eye opening. It talked about a 20 year retrospective study from the University of Georgia that examined causes of death in dogs between 1984 and 2004. “Researchers looked at records of 74,566 dogs from Veterinary Medical Database, which includes data from 27 veterinary teaching hospitals. These results may be biased toward more severe, complicated, or unusual causes than general dog population.” This study grouped deaths by organ system and by disease category and analyzed results based on age, breed & average breed size. I was relieved to find out that cancer occurred far less frequently in small breeds with the exception of Boston Terriers & Cairn Terriers. Cancer seemed to have a higher number of deaths in large breed dogs. Cancer is the leading cause of death in all but 11 breeds. Almost a third of all adult dogs were found to have cancer in this study. But I was really surprised at what it showed with the Maltese. We know that liver issues (shunt, MVD) are the leading genetic health issues in Maltese as well as Luxating Patellas. But what really surprised me is that in the “Organ System” category, Maltese were the second breed with the highest rate of death due to Cardiovascular or Heart Disease. Newfoundland’s were #1 at 23.8% and Maltese at 21.1%. Also in the “Organ System” category, Maltese were listed, as we would have suspected, under Hepatic or Liver. Maltese was the 3rd breed listed. First was Scottish Terrier (7.8%) English Cocker Spaniel (7.7%) and Maltese (7.5%). I’m not listing all the other breeds. Under the “Disease” category, Maltese was listed 5th at 9.7% under Congenital Disease (Meaning it may be genetic or caused by something that happened in the womb or during birth. Examples include liver shunts & heart defects.). Maltese were listed 7th (the last in the seven breeds with the highest rate of death) at 4.1% under Degenerative (Meaning diseases such as degenerative disc disease, hip dysplasia & other forms of joint disease. There are also degenerative diseases of the eyes, heart, and other organs.).
> 
> The reason I’m bringing this up is we have been so fortunate here on this forum to have some really great breeders share their knowledge about what good, reputable breeders are doing to produce genetically healthy dogs and wipe out the genetic issues we know to be a problem in our beloved Malts like Liver Shunt and MVD. We have been diligent at trying to educate newbies to this forum about what is a reputable breeder and how to find one and why. We want a healthy puppy that will live a very full and long life. But what are we doing to keep them healthy? According to this study, Cardiovascular or Heart Disease is THREE TIMES higher as the leading cause of death. Maltese by mere size don’t require much in the way of physical exercise to keep them healthy, but we are responsible to make sure they do get some exercise in their daily activity. Especially if we see that they are not as naturally playful as they used to be. WE may need to be the ones to initiate that play when weather doesn’t permit a walk. But even higher on the list of what WE need to do to ensure our Malts stay healthy is by not over feeding them or giving too many treats. I’m horrified at the number of overweight dogs that come into the store. And people keep telling me mine are underweight. When I mention to someone that perhaps their pooch may need to shed a bit of weight, they get defensive and say their vet says they are ‘perfect’. I asked the 2 vets I’m currently seeing about this. First of all I stressed to them, TELL ME IF MY DOGS ARE UNDERWEIGHT! For heaven’s sake I was getting concerned. Both vets told me the same thing. Callie is perfect. Zoe is fine but they would be ok if she did take off a couple of ounces. Jett is fine but they would both be ok if he put on a couple of ounces. We are working on both Zoe & Jett. So I asked them about why vets are telling people that their clearly overweight dogs are ‘perfect’. Both responded that some vets are afraid to make clients angry or hurt their feelings and they won’t come back. So if they aren’t specifically asked, they really don’t bring it up. The other thing both mentioned was what was said may not be what was heard. Vets may not want to make a pet owner feel badly by being so blunt as to say, ‘You’re killing your dog by overfeeding’. They may say something like, everything looks perfect but I don’t want to see him get any heavier. Now if a vet told me that, I’d be asking, do they need to lose weight? But I guess the average person just hears the first part of the sentence of ‘everything looks perfect’. My one vet, Dr. Amanda, who has a Maltese went one step further saying that not all vets know how each breed should be. Some breeds need a bit more meat on their bones. Maltese do not. You SHOULD be able to feel their ribs. So next vet visit, specifically ask your vet, is my Maltese overweight or underweight and show me how I can tell myself at home between vet visits. Some things are out of our control when it comes to health issues. But some things ARE in our control…such as helping to keep a heart healthy. We put so much energy into finding the perfect breeder, the perfect puppy, ask for genetic health testing, etc…yet the leading cause of death in our beloved Maltese is Cardiovascular.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post. I was just so shocked by this that I felt I had to give the topic the attention it deserves


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My small animal Vet. both checks and comments on my pet's weight every visit.

I've linked this before, but here's a link to the American Animal Hospital Association's Nutrition Guidelines information. There's a body condition score chart in the info.

http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/NutritionalAssessmentGuidelines.pdf


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks, Crystal. Very interesting article and you could have knocked me over with a feather to find that out about heart disease. Another thing to worry about. :huh: As I said a few weeks ago my vet thought Tyler should put on some weight. He was 4 lb 13oz but had at one point been 5lbs 4 oz. She said he should put on a half pound (okay I thought that's fine) to a pound.:w00t: I thought a pound would be too much from where he is. He had been eating like a champ with plenty of energy and I think pretty solid, so really not worried. She was saying that it was bad to feel his ribs. :blink: I think he'd be fine at the 5.4. As slight side not and don't mean to get off the track but since he took his Interceptor pill the other day he hasn't been eating much. This happens with him every so often. After what the vet said I was really worried. Is this at all common after Interceptor?


I have all 3 of mine on Interceptor and it's never thrown them off their food. Maybe others will have some insight to this.



Rocky's Mom said:


> Thank you Crystal that was very interesting and informative. Rocky tends to be on the thinner side. I not only feel his ribs, but all of his spine too. Is that ok? He is 5lbs or so. I feed him Wellness and chicken, but don't overdo on the treats which are Wellness treats. He is a very active dog, playful, but likes to lounge too. I had a Mini Schnauzer for 16 years and she was so healthy and only 12 lbs. If she got a lb. heavier my Vet would say something. I eventually put her on Senior food and she did really well on it. I never gave her table food as they used to say. I try my best knowing Rocky was probably from a puppy mill. My Schnauzer was from a back yard breeder. We were very fortunate with her, no health issues..hoping we have the same luck with Rocky. Now I know I would only buy from a reputable breeder. Live and learn.:thumbsup:


I can feel the spine in all 3 of my dogs too. And I'm still nervous if mine are too thin even after having 2 vets say they're fine. I'm anxious to go to Pat's puppy party and put my hands on some of the dogs that will be there from show breeders. IMO, they are the experts on this and would know better then most vets what the correct weight should be for individual body structures for a Maltese.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

vjw said:


> My small animal Vet. both checks and comments on my pet's weight every visit.
> 
> I've linked this before, but here's a link to the American Animal Hospital Association's Nutrition Guidelines information. There's a body condition score chart in the info.
> 
> http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocuments/NutritionalAssessmentGuidelines.pdf


My vet comments on her weight every visit, too, Joy which I think is great, and even incumbent upon them in regards to overall health. I had to pry comments out of our previous vet and even then he was somewhat evasive.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Chloe and I walk 1 mile EVERY day. I let her run and pull me during certain times just to get her heart rate up.

During her check up last month, her vet weighed her and she is exactly 6 lbs.

The article is eye opening and just affirms that I am keeping her active and at the right weight to stay healthy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for all this great info, Crystal! I always learn something new here on SM. :aktion033: My vet told me that Rose was a little on the heavy side at 5 pounds. I measure her food and I am very careful about treats, so I was surprised that my vet thought she was overweight. She wanted her on a grain-free higher protein and only 10% fat in her diet. So, I complied. Interestingly, she told me that most people ignore her advice about diet. Rose is more of a couch potato than my Lily.:HistericalSmiley: Diet and exercise is definitely something we can control. :thumbsup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing this was very informative... I have been a little lost with words because of all the happened with my poor Baci...In his case as most of you know he came from a BYB i am praying that he doesn't pay the price .I wish i knew more before but i didn't..
As far as all the other things that was mentioned my Vet said he was perfect weight 5.6 last year 5.3 he did say make sure he stays under 5.8 so were OK with the weight...That's the one thing my Vet goes right to point. Some people like that others have been insulted and do not go to him but as far as I'm concerned he is the best or i would be looking elsewhere..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ut oh....Archie is going to squeeze into his spandex next weekend.....:blush:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

The A Team said:


> ut oh....Archie is going to squeeze into his spandex next weekend.....:blush:


 

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I just did a quick read of the entire article which is here:

Mortality in North American Dogs from 1984 to 2004: An Investigation into Age-, Size-, and Breed-Related Causes of Death - Fleming - 2011 - Journal of Veterinary Internal Medicine - Wiley Online Library


While I whole-heartedly agree that obesity is a HUGE (pun intended) health risk for both pets and humans, I did not get from this article that obesity is the cause of cardiovascular morbidity in Maltese (and Chihuahuas). The cardiovascular morbidity could be related to the high incidence of mitral valve disease in toy breeds. See page 194 of the PDF version. 

Also, we know from the results of the study that increasing age was associated with an increasing risk of death because of cardiovascular, endocrine, and urogential causes. Smaller breeds typically live longer than large breeds, so it would be expected that Maltese would typically live longer and be more susceptible to these causes because of their older age. (See Summary at the top of the first page)

If you don't read the entire article, please, please read at least the first paragraph. We know from many studies that "deliberate" breeding for just a few hundred years has *inadvertently magnified undesirable characteristics*. That includes ALL purebreds. I'm sorry, but we're not at a point yet where we can say such and such breeder is "reputable" because they do genetic testing. We're just not there yet.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Very good information...I am constantly trying to keep the weight at a good level..I have to laugh because when it's time for thier grooming I start worrying that they are over weight and then when they are groomed they look just right.. I think you can't tell if the weight is right by just looking..You have to feel those ribs... Anyway, thanks for the article..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Missy was 12/?oz when she was diagnosed with diabetes. her ideal was 10lbs. I can tell you those extra two + pounds really made her look tubby!. The diabetes dx really gave me a rude awakening on the affect excess weight can have. As we have found recently in humans... the same goes for pooches.... excess weight raises the risk of diabetes!
( Also hard on their little knees! ) 

I urge everyone! get/keep you baby at ideal weight. In pooches, diabetes means 2 injections per day of insulin. NO pill for them nor 'diet control' as with humans... it mean you have to give Sub-Q shots 2 x day everyday! I, as well of most owners I know with diabetic pet were terrified! Granted it is much easier than I dreamt and I did bite the bullet and learned to do blood testing at home so as to better control her regulation. I'm happy to say she got and maintained good regulation till the day she passed. ( BUT for the few goodie-raid capers she managed to pull off :w00t. Unregulated diabetes can cause them to go blind QUICKLY and I do mean QUICKLY! Some even go blind in spite of good regulation. ( diabetes cataracts are different than 'reg' cataracts and I was shocked how quickly they form!

Yes diabetes is managable BUT it means very consistant feeding( amounts and times/ the 2 x day shots/ consistant exercise ( time and duration) lots of blood testing to monitor bG levels.... in other words to get/keep good regulation and therefore help ward off various organ damage caused by diabetes you life becomes oriented around her schedule of required feeding/shots/ exercise/ testing etc.. Diabetes can be a roller coaster ride with blood sugar levals, and even doing it all as 'right' as possible.. a tooth infection/ UTI etc/ear inflammation/ allergies/ etc can all sent it amuck ( thus ideally to learn to blood test at home and learn with the vet how to 'adjust' insulin requirement helps to avoid big swings) .

So bottom line yes diabetes is 'managable' BUT!!!! you DON"T want to 'go-there' if you can possibly avoid it or if genetic tendancy is there...you want to postpone it as long as possible by keeping your pooch at good weight. being overweigh is ABSOLUTELY! a trigger for doggie-diabetes!

I'll always regret that we so 'indulged' or little Missy... we were, in fact , 'killing her with kindness" !! Please don't make that same mistake!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I've had 5 little rescue dogs that had heart problems, but I got the impression that it was more linked to dental neglect than to excess weight. One of them lived to be 17, though.  But I would definitely agree that excess weight is bad--it's hard for the joints, and fatty diets are linked to pancreatitis (my mini schnauzer is at risk) and I think liver problems, too. So I would agree, keep off those excess pounds and ounces!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mss said:


> I've had 5 little rescue dogs that had heart problems, but I got the impression that it was more linked to dental neglect than to excess weight. One of them lived to be 17, though.  But I would definitely agree that excess weight is bad--it's hard for the joints, and fatty diets are linked to pancreatitis (my mini schnauzer is at risk) and I think liver problems, too. So I would agree, keep off those excess pounds and ounces!


You know I'm sure unchecked Periodontal Disease does have a huge contributing factor here. The article I read said nothing about it being linked to an overweight dog. In fact the article didn't really link anything to the causes of death. Just the statistics. My mind didn't go to Perio first because I'm thinking if these dogs were being taken to vets and were more then likely the more severe, complicated or unusual cases then the general dog population, most likely dentals were being routinely done. But then again, maybe the general public isn't aware of the need for regular oral hygiene and dentals. My thinking is, since we now know an extremely high rate of death is cardiovascular, then it makes sense to do all we can to keep them at a healthy weight and make sure they get the exercise they need to keep their hearts strong and healthy.

But it's also a very good point to bring up oral hygiene and dental checks. Both things that we, as their guardians, can keep in check and have some control over. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

mss said:


> . But I would definitely agree that excess weight is bad--it's hard for the joints, and fatty diets are linked to pancreatitis (my mini schnauzer is at risk) and I think liver problems, too. So I would agree, keep off those excess pounds and ounces!


Schnauzers are one of the breeds proned to diabetes so you are very wise watching weight on him/her. I don't know why that is, plus I know they tend toward 'fatty-blood' which can sometime make regulation a bit more challenging. Also we've had many pooches in our diabetes group who got diabetes after a pancreatic attack , and this applies to several breeds not just Schnauzers.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

As someone with a malt with a double heart murmur I couldn't agree with this article more. Having a heart condition makes everything you do to care for your animal a risk/benefit analysis which sometimes means preventitive care is put off longer than you would like to ensure safety. Exercise, proper diet, and monitoring are a must!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for the informative thread, Crystal.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Great information!! Thanks for sharing.

Its so interesting to see everything that effects kodie be on the list! Congential issues... liver... these are all things that occur when a maltese is poorly bred... which is exactly what happened with kodie. His AKC papers prove it... (which i never understood either... that the AKC doesnt have rules about breeding siblings?? :huh I have been fortunate with kodie though that his heart is very healthy. :thumbsup:

I'm not an exercise expert but would you say that a 3lb maltese will need alot of running around to have a healthy heart? When a dog get all worked up and their heart beats really hard count as exercise???


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You know I'm sure unchecked Periodontal Disease does have a huge contributing factor here. The article I read said nothing about it being linked to an overweight dog. In fact the article didn't really link anything to the causes of death. Just the statistics. My mind didn't go to Perio first because I'm thinking if these dogs were being taken to vets and were more then likely the more severe, complicated or unusual cases then the general dog population, most likely dentals were being routinely done. But then again, maybe the general public isn't aware of the need for regular oral hygiene and dentals.My thinking is, since we now know an extremely high rate of death is cardiovascular, then it makes sense to do all we can to keep them at a healthy weight and make sure they get the exercise they need to keep their hearts strong and healthy.
> 
> But it's also a very good point to bring up oral hygiene and dental checks. Both things that we, as their guardians, can keep in check and have some control over. :thumbsup:


Yes i have to agree that poor oral hygiene causes liver and heart issues... actually all organs can be effected... but i guess when they determine the cause of death for a dog... they just say what organ is failing?? They dont actually say poor oral hygiene caused the death... cause this is why the study doesnt mention it... (just a thought)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Crystal - I'm very conscience of all of my fluff's weight -- mostly because of Lacie's LPs (Grade 1). I know that any extra weight could make her LPs much worse. When Jerry was here, it was very hard for me to control their weight because of the extra treats he would feed during the day. As he has an 85 lb Lab -- the difference 1-2 extra lbs make is not significant, but in a 4-6 lb fluff, it's huge.

Also wanted to point out my conversation with Dr. Harvey. He said that no matter what else you do, you need to give your fluff CoQ 10 after the age of 7. It does help contribute to a healthy heart. My DH swears that CoQ 10 has significantly helped his heart (with all its problems). 

Secret is 9 and I give her CoQ 10 daily. Lacie will begin getting it at the end of this year.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Crystal - I'm very conscience of all of my fluff's weight -- mostly because of Lacie's LPs (Grade 1). I know that any extra weight could make her LPs much worse. When Jerry was here, it was very hard for me to control their weight because of the extra treats he would feed during the day. As he has an 85 lb Lab -- the difference 1-2 extra lbs make is not significant, but in a 4-6 lb fluff, it's huge.
> 
> Also wanted to point out my conversation with Dr. Harvey. He said that no matter what else you do, you need to give your fluff CoQ 10 after the age of 7. It does help contribute to a healthy heart. My DH swears that CoQ 10 has significantly helped his heart (with all its problems).
> 
> Secret is 9 and I give her CoQ 10 daily. Lacie will begin getting it at the end of this year.


Lynn, what exactly does this CoQ 10 do for the dog? How much do you give?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd prefer to get information regarding supplements of this nature from a veterinarian, a veterinary cardiologist, or a veterinary nutritionist, and I prefer that there be scientific evidence that it's okay to give this type of supplement to our dogs. There's many similiarities between dogs and humans, but there's also many, many differences in our body systems.




Here's information from *skeptvet *about CoQ10 for dogs.

_9. __Coenzyme Q10
Like most dietary supplements, coenzyme Q10, also known as ubiquinone, is recommended for a wide range of apparently unrelated conditions. It is recommended in humans for cardiovascular disease, Alzheimer’s disease, migraines, diabetes, and many others, as well as a general tonic and, of course, the inevitable “boosting” of the immune system. In dogs and cats it has primarily been recommended for treatment or prevention of heart disease and age-related cognitive dysfunction._

_There is controversy about many of the recommended uses in humans, with __mixed and generally low-quality clinical trial evidence__ for most uses. And, as you will no doubt have anticipated by now, there is virtually no reliable research on its use in pets. __One small experimental study__ failed to find evidence of decreased Coenzyme Q10 levels in dogs with congestive heart failure. There appear to be no clinical trials for any specific indication, and the recommendations for this supplement are again based entirely on theory, anecdote, and pre-clinical research or clinical research conducted in humans._


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would agree with everyone about gum disease and poor oral care can be a source of heart problems. Poor Hunter has only a few teeth left - all his teeth were either chipped, cracked, rotted, and/or so poorly rooted in his mouth that they were removed to help his heart. There is so much we can do for our animals to care for their overall health - and they depend on us to do it.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I just wanted to mention that one of the best things we can do for our dogs is giving them exercise. Not just playing, but 20-30 minutes of walking at least 3 times a week. Not the kind of walk where they sniff and stop and start a lot but just brisk walking for 20 -30 minutes continuously. Playing involves too much stopping and starting to get the heart rate up and keep it up for the recommended time period.

This was recommended to me for a variety of health reasons, including heart health, luxating patellas and mental health. There are no cure all pills but it's hard to argue that regular exercise isn't good for all of us humans and dogs alike. I have found that for my Izzy regular walking helps her luxating patella far more than just glucosamine which I give her as well. Walking keeps her muscles strong so they can support her joints effectively. 

There are many things that lead to heart disease and we need to be aware of overall health to reduce the risks. For both humans and dogs, eating well, good dental hygene, maintaining a healthy body weight and exercising regularly can have a huge impact in the length and quality of our lives.


----------



## Marbleslite (Jun 4, 2011)

This was so informative - thank you for posting this! I can feel Marbles' ribs and have thought for awhile that I wasn't feeding him enough. Truth is, if he isn't hungry, he doesn't eat. In fact if I put more than the usual amount of food in his bowl, he will continue to eat his normal amount and leave the rest (gee, I wish I had THAT kind of will power!!!!). I watch the treats though. Anyway, good to know he's not malnourished. My vet always says he's in a good range but I second guess ALL doctors anyway, LOL.


----------



## Marbleslite (Jun 4, 2011)

That's amazing! I take CoQ 10 for myself - never thought a dog needed it though. Wow - good to know!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been after my husband for years about feeding the girls human food from his plate and way to many treats:angry:, I believe most of our arguments are over feeding the girls to much. Both my girls are overweight, I had them on a diet and they each had lost a pound I was thrilled:chili: but that lasted about a week:angry: 
I just don't know how to get him to stop feeding them, everyone who knows my husband calls him the feeder:w00t: I need some advice, help me


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have been after my husband for years about feeding the girls human food from his plate and way to many treats:angry:, I believe most of our arguments are over feeding the girls to much. Both my girls are overweight, I had them on a diet and they each had lost a pound I was thrilled:chili: but that lasted about a week:angry:
> I just don't know how to get him to stop feeding them, everyone who knows my husband calls him the feeder:w00t: I need some advice, help me


This may not work for you but it's what worked with my Dad. Since Zoe is in Mom & Dad's care during the day, Zoe was getting way too many treats and putting on too much weight. So I put a daily allotment of treats in a baggie and he could give her as many as he wanted at a time, until the bag was gone. Then that was it for the day. He grumbled, but complied. Why is it we want to show our love and affection with food?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have been after my husband for years about feeding the girls human food from his plate and way to many treats:angry:, I believe most of our arguments are over feeding the girls to much. Both my girls are overweight, I had them on a diet and they each had lost a pound I was thrilled:chili: but that lasted about a week:angry:
> I just don't know how to get him to stop feeding them, everyone who knows my husband calls him the feeder:w00t: I need some advice, help me


Tell him about the excess weight being a leading cause of doggie diabetes and ask if HE'D LIKE TO GIVE INSULIN SHOTS 2 X DAY!!! My hubby learned his lesson with Missy ( though he only gave shots in emergency) however he saw what she and I went thru AND the cost of syringes, insulin, meter/test strips/ lots of vet visits etc. ALSO, ask how he'd feel if blindness kicks in before diabetes is dx...it happens so quickly with some that is not an unusual senerio or at very least the formation of cataracts!
When we got Naddie, he tended to start giving extra treats... Yes, he felt bad we're eating and wants to 'share"...so I'd always jump up grab some green beans from freezer , remind him of what we did with missy ( overindulging..hense overweight) and let him give those...then everone is happy ; )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wonder why men want to feed them more then they need. I just told my husband not to give Miss Bow his dinner, he looked at me and gave it to her anyway:angry: I just don't get it


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler doesn't have a clue that what we eat he can eat. Never given him a single table scrap and luckily that was a decision my DH and I decided before we got him. We didn't want those eyes staring up at us so we never started it. When we eat dinner he lays under the table or in his bed. I think it's good advice to new dog owners. Don't start what you will end up wanting to stop later on. 
How about showing that article to your DH, Paula?


----------

